# G Techniq on rubber



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

I use G Techniq C4 on plastic trim such as bumpers etc however how good is it at protecting rubber trim. I am thinking of window rubbers mostly as they are in good condition but could do with some smartening up and protecting.

Any help or thoughts?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Here some post you'd find usefull

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143716&highlight=rubber

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173545

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69525


----------

